# Aire acondicionado Samsung fallo



## geaces (Dic 14, 2012)

El aire acondicionado Samsung no funciona con el mando, el receptor no esta bien pero no se donde esta, el mando esta bien lo he comprobado con otro aire.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2012)

Si le apretás el botoncito "de emergencia" al aire ¿arranca?

¿ Reseteaste el control remoto ?


----------



## geaces (Dic 14, 2012)

El aire arranca en el boton de manual que tiene en el split, lo que no va es con el mando, no hace nada.



¿ como se resetea el control remoto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2012)

Reseteaste el control remoto ? 

Tiene un botoncito adentro o debajo de la tapa de las pilas


----------



## geaces (Dic 14, 2012)

ok, lo mirare en este momento no tengo el mando cerca , gracias si tengo dudas vuevo a escribir


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 14, 2012)

las pilas estan buenas???


----------



## Julianass (Dic 25, 2012)

El receptor del sistema esta visible? es probable que la señal de tu control no llegue a la tarjeta para encender tu aire.


----------

